# Act 2



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone from ACT 2 1970/1?
Would check in my Discharge Book to confirm dates, but I've put it _somewhere_ for safety.........


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Tim Gibbs said:


> Anyone from ACT 2 1970/1?
> Would check in my Discharge Book to confirm dates, but I've put it _somewhere_ for safety.........


Have you tried www.bluestarline.org Crew lists etc.(Pint)


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> Have you tried www.bluestarline.org Crew lists etc.(Pint)


Jackpot ! 
Thanks, Tim Gibbs


----------



## calmac (Sep 28, 2007)

ACT 2 was crewed by port line personel


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Sure was.


----------



## jelford (Dec 22, 2012)

i was on the ACT2 and ACT 6 electrician would be around 78/79 i think
John Elford


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *jelford* and a warm welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage and a merry Chrismas.


----------



## LenT (Jun 28, 2008)

*What happened to Ted Gibbs ex ACT Leccy (Originally RN)*

I went to Primary and Secondary School with Ted in Neasden & Kilburn. I joined MN, and he, RN from school.
Met him in "Spotted Dog" as he was leaving RN and then bumped into him here in Wellington . I was on 'Suevic' (SS&A) and he on Port boat ? or Blue Star ?. Believe he later became Elect Super on new build ACT boats???
LenT


----------



## GM4CAM (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any internal photos of ACT2? Saloon / Bar / Bridge / etc etc


----------



## bryanm (Aug 23, 2008)

Member galleries Bryanm. There are two photos of officers bar/lounge


----------

